# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  NO evidence Iran has a nuclear weapon program!!

## juiceboxxx

Yes the video is from last yr sad but very true words.


"Former UN arms inspector and former US Marine Intelligence officer says there is no evidence Iran has a nuclear weapons program "

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlI_kcd8C0E

----------


## IronFreakX

> the video is from last yr


Yeah, they could've started building stuff for weapons.....They could be doing it in facilities not know to the UN...right??

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Yeah, they could've started building stuff for weapons.....They could be doing it in facilities not know to the UN...right??


a place to build the acctual weapon doesnt have to be big. But the place to produce the enrichened uranium is not something you stash into the garage so they would probably not be able to hide it.

----------


## IronFreakX

> a place to build the acctual weapon doesnt have to be big. But the place to produce the enrichened uranium is not something you stash into the garage so they would probably not be able to hide it.


 :Liar:  I got one right here in my garage.....

But how diff is the actuall thing?? couldnt they hide the weapon inside a high radiation/gieiger reading are so it wouldnt show up as wierd/bizzare/odd???

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> I got one right here in my garage.....
> 
> But how diff is the actuall thing?? couldnt they hide the weapon inside a high radiation/gieiger reading are so it wouldnt show up as wierd/bizzare/odd???


Hiding a acctual nuclear weapon isnt any harder than hiding any other weapon as far as I know...

But if they dont have the facilities to enrichen uranium and not the reactors to produce plutonium they wont have any weapon to hide.

----------


## IronFreakX

> Hiding a acctual nuclear weapon isnt any harder than hiding any other weapon as far as I know...
> 
> But if they dont have the facilities to enrichen uranium and not the reactors to produce plutonium they wont have any weapon to hide.


My bad with words..Im drunk and high.....couldnt they have the facility to enrich uranium and all that hidden within a facility masked as a nuclear energy plant?? underground or within the facility?? 

That's what I meant, plus man that guy is a wacko and I wouldnt take chances with him, this is not like Sadam which we put in power to have a reason to go there.....Id atleast consider allowing UN inspectors going in NOW and checking other suspected areas UNEXPECTDLY since they have nothing to hide.

If not allowed..a few recon teams should do  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> My bad with words..Im drunk and high.....couldnt they have the facility to enrich uranium and all that hidden within a facility masked as a nuclear energy plant?? underground or within the facility?? 
> 
> That's what I meant, plus man that guy is a wacko and I wouldnt take chances with him, this is not like Sadam which we put in power to have a reason to go there.....Id atleast consider allowing UN inspectors going in NOW and checking other suspected areas UNEXPECTDLY since they have nothing to hide.
> 
> If not allowed..a few recon teams should do


Well the enrichment plants are huge.
Here is a pic of a french enrichment plant(beyond the cooling towers)


I think it would be hard to disguse them. Nothing is impossible but seems unlikely.

Now sober up muther****er :7up:

----------


## collar

nope you cant hide it.

----------


## breacherup

Scott Ritter,the man in the video, is a former UN Weapons Inspector, who in 2001 was arrested for communicating with a 16 year old girl over the internet and arranging to meet her for sex. Unfortunatley for Ritter the "girl" he was chatting with was a cop. For me this puts his credibility in question.

----------


## alphaman

Wake up people! Here are his two main focuses nowadays!



> September 16, 2005 
> Iran Willing to Offer Nuclear Aid to Islamic States
> Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad said yesterday that his country is willing to share nuclear technology with other Islamic nations, Agence France-Presse reported.
> 
> "The Islamic Republic in no way seeks weapons of mass destruction and with respect to the needs of Islamic nations for nuclear technology, we are ready to transfer nuclear knowledge to these countries," the IRNA news agency quoted
> 
> Ahmadinejad as saying.Ahmadinejad made the offer during talks with Turkish Prime Minister Tayyip Erdogan while at the U.N. summit in New York, according to AFP


http://www.atomicarchive.com/weblog/..._archive.shtml




> Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad has openly called for Israel to be wiped off the map.


http://english.aljazeera.net/NR/exer...CE0E9957EA.htm




You think he's gonna come right out and say, " I'm making nuclear bombs to wipe Israel off the map." -- if that's what he wanted to do.......

Don't be gullible.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Im more interested in what Ali Khamenei wants. Isnt he the one in charge over the armed forces while Ahmadinejad is a semi puppet?

----------


## Banned2

There is nothing wrong with sharing nuclear technology, that is what the anglo-saxons did. Its a nations right to progress, its a nations right to acquire nuclear technology.

----------


## Banned2

> Im more interested in what Ali Khamenei wants. Isnt he the one in charge over the armed forces while Ahmadinejad is a semi puppet?


In the Shia sect, the Ayatollah is like a Pope, so the followers of Khamenei does whatever he wants, including Ahmadinejad.

----------


## IronFreakX

> In the Shia sect, the Ayatollah is like a Pope, so the followers of Khamenei does whatever he wants, including Ahmadinejad.


So the whole country is run by a religious nut basically??

And that Ladies and Gentlemen is why we should intervene, when was the last time they allowed people in the mental ward to have access to guns??

What's any different with this thing??

Thats one mental looney and that would equal one big gun....still think its ok?? :Aajack:

----------


## alphaman

> In the Shia sect, the Ayatollah is like a Pope, so the followers of Khamenei does whatever he wants, including Ahmadinejad.



So in other words, whatever the Ayatollah wants is reflected by whatever Ahmadinejad says?

----------


## tiger909

> So in other words, whatever the Ayatollah wants is reflected by whatever Ahmadinejad says?


nope

----------


## collar

nope.

----------


## alphaman

> nope



Would you mind elaborating on that?

----------


## Logan13

> Would you mind elaborating on that?


yes, he would. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## singern

> So in other words, whatever the Ayatollah wants is reflected by whatever Ahmadinejad says?



Iran is not an open democratic, or free society in any respect. The Ayatollah holds all the power and all the cards. Controlling every aspect of social, political, and security matters, as did the now deceased Taliban. 
It is no secret that the midget Ahmadinejad who is a small man in every sense of the word is completely and deliberately nothing more than a figure head designed to show the world that Iran has an elected leader. 
It is and has always been the wish of this religious extremist regime to destroy Israel and spread its flavor of radical Islam across the mideast and of course the globe.

So not to break from the topic, I will say yes of course they are after "the Bomb" and will use it the very second it is complete. Iran is a threat to be taken seriously and should be dealt with seriously.

----------


## juiceboxxx

hmmm....................

----------


## singern

From todays paper

TEHRAN, Iran  Iran's top nuclear negotiator said Sunday that Iran will expand  not suspend  uranium enrichment activities, in defiance of a U.N. Security Council resolution setting an August 31 deadline for the Islamic Republic to halt nuclear activities or face the threat of political and economic sanctions. 


IMO: If truly for domestic energy purposes, whats the hurry? Iran has more oil then any one nation could use in a lifetime. 
So why would Iran intentionally generate tension across the globe? Could it be they have a mission? could it be they have an agenda? The answer is Yes, and we all know what it is.

----------


## juiceboxxx

> From todays paper
> 
> TEHRAN, Iran  Iran's top nuclear negotiator said Sunday that Iran will expand  not suspend  uranium enrichment activities, in defiance of a U.N. Security Council resolution setting an August 31 deadline for the Islamic Republic to halt nuclear activities or face the threat of political and economic sanctions. 
> 
> 
> IMO: If truly for domestic energy purposes, whats the hurry? Iran has more oil then any one nation could use in a lifetime. 
> So why would Iran intentionally generate tension across the globe? Could it be they have a mission? could it be they have an agenda? The answer is Yes, and we all know what it is.



good post, I agree and we shall wait and see  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## tiger909

> From todays paper
> 
> TEHRAN, Iran  Iran's top nuclear negotiator said Sunday that Iran will expand  not suspend  uranium enrichment activities, in defiance of a U.N. Security Council resolution setting an August 31 deadline for the Islamic Republic to halt nuclear activities or face the threat of political and economic sanctions. 
> 
> 
> IMO: If truly for domestic energy purposes, whats the hurry? Iran has more oil then any one nation could use in a lifetime. 
> So why would Iran intentionally generate tension across the globe? Could it be they have a mission? could it be they have an agenda? The answer is Yes, and we all know what it is.



why shouldnt they do it now? the tension u speak of is artificial tension created by bush, extremely similar to the tension on iraq in 2003...
iran is a soveriegn nation that has never done anything to harm another country...not since the revolution at least

----------


## juiceboxxx

> Sometimes.
> 
> But Ahmadinejad is trusted by Khamenei. 
> 
> Infact Khamenei actually wanted Sheikh Nasrallah to be the leader of Hizbollah, he is a smart guy, and knows what he is doing. Look how well Nasrallah turned out.
> 
> Obviously Khamenei has the most power in Iran. He deserves it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Aqa_PvRfU4
> ...


lol I Love you  :Asskiss:  you are very educated on the middle east but people dont want to hear the truth! they want to hear what they believe and what mr.bush tells them :Aajack:  

mehh....sooner or later they will find out for them selves  :Smilie: 

btw what a hot stud in your avy  :Wink:

----------


## singern

> why shouldnt they do it now? the tension u speak of is artificial tension created by bush, extremely similar to the tension on iraq in 2003...
> iran is a soveriegn nation that has never done anything to harm another country...not since the revolution at least


 You are correct they are a sovereign nation, It is exactly because they are supporters of international terror groups that we must ask these questions, and why we must take this issue so very seriously, So I will ask again,

What is the hurry? 
why create and feed this atmosphere of tension?
Why does a country with so much oil need Nuclear energy so badly? 
Why does a country with so many refineries and oil based electric generating facilities need Nuclear energy so badly? 
Why the suspicious, illogical, and belligerent need to defy the international community on every aspect of negotiations? 
What is the hurry?

When I look at all these questions and add the continuous call from Irans religious and political leaders to destroy Israel and kill all Jews I have to come to the conclusion that I have, and so it seems has the rest of the world

----------


## alphaman

Notice that anytime Caus responds to the nuclear thing that it's always a generic statement like "every nation has the right to have a nuclear energy program". He'll give a long elaborate explantion on the relationship between the Ayatollah and Ahmadinejad, but never any type of explaination or elaborate defense of the idea that it's really all about nuclear energy. Caus knows what's going on. 

One thing I've noticed about him over time is that he's smart in the way that he picks the right arguments. He stays away from the ones he knows will get him into trouble.

----------


## alphaman

> You are correct they are a sovereign nation, But because they are the number one supporter of international terror groups I will ask again,
> 
> What is the hurry? 
> why create and feed this atmosphere of tension?
> Why does a country with so much oil need Nuclear energy so badly? 
> Why does a country with so many refineries and oil based electric generating facilities need Nuclear energy so badly? 
> Why the suspicious, illogical, and belligerent need to defy the international community on every aspect of negotiations? 
> What is the hurry?
> 
> When I look at all these questions and add the continuous call from Irans religious and political leaders to destroy Israel and kill all Jews I have to come to the conclusion that I have, and so it seems has the rest of the world



The writing is on the wall but no one wants to read it. Or they know what it says and they just want fool everyone into believing it's not there.

----------


## singern

> The writing is on the wall but no one wants to read it. Or they know what it says and they just want fool everyone into believing it's not there.


Oil.
Plain and simple. The world is so busy kissing rear to get oil, and so here we are.

----------


## Teabagger

We are nearly in the same position as the world was in the 1930's. A few countries, seduced and led by megalomanic fascist racist dictators re-arming, sabre rattleing, and making a mockery of any legit form of international negoitian. In the 1930's England, France, USA, Belgium, etc...had the military might to stop Italy, Germany, and Japan in its tracks..but not the WILL. 

Same today...USA, England, France, Germany, Italy, Spain, Canada, etc...have the force to remove the threat of a nuclear exchange somewhere in the not so distance future...but not the WILL. Iran, Syria, and company will have to be dealt with by force at some time.....the question is...does the world wait until this facist racist dictatorships gain nuclear weapons....or does it act now. If not acted on soon, our children, Western and Middle Eastern, will face trying to live through a nuclear exchange...So the price of appeasement...always brings on even worse destruction than the appeasement sought to avoid in the first place.

----------


## tiger909

> You are correct they are a sovereign nation, It is exactly because they are supporters of international terror groups that we must ask these questions, and why we must take this issue so very seriously, So I will ask again,
> 
> What is the hurry? 
> why create and feed this atmosphere of tension?
> Why does a country with so much oil need Nuclear energy so badly? 
> Why does a country with so many refineries and oil based electric generating facilities need Nuclear energy so badly? 
> Why the suspicious, illogical, and belligerent need to defy the international community on every aspect of negotiations? 
> What is the hurry?
> 
> When I look at all these questions and add the continuous call from Irans religious and political leaders to destroy Israel and kill all Jews I have to come to the conclusion that I have, and so it seems has the rest of the world



i already answered ur questions... this era is no different than any other period, except the fact that western powers are putting unfounded suspicion upon the iranian regime (a la iraq circa 2003) history always repeats itself

what terror organisation does iran currently support, and have sources please

(ps, hezb is a militia, not a terror group)

----------


## IronFreakX

> *Iran will not be touched, its army is to powerful, including 10 million Basji militia forces.*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basiji
> 
> If Hizbollah is giving the "strongest army in the middle east" so much trouble, infact in terms of the ground battle, Hizbollah is defeating Israel, *imagine if Israel touches Iran*. They know better.
> 
> Sanctions are as far as it will go, limited sanctions. Iran knows it cannot be touched.


 
ROFL...... :Haha:  


Ok let's look at the facts here!!!.




> The typical member will be male and the average age can range from 12 on up


 
*So they have 12 yr olds fighting, and then they say Israel is killing CHILDREN PAY ATTN TO THIS BS.*


*If they choose to recruit their children to fight, then seriously...FVCK EM.....If you dont shoot, you die....if you shoot they say your a blood thristy terrorist...JUST REMEMBER WHO IS CAUSING THIS!!!!!*




> Following the UNHCR "tens of thousands of Basijis had been ordered to prowl about every factory, office and school to ensure that everyone adhered to the Islamic code. [...] After the summer 1992 riots Basij units were revived, rearmed and sent out into the streets to help enforce Islamic law. The Basijis are reportedly under the control of local mosques. It was further said that the Basijis set up checkpoints around the cities and stopped cars to sniff their occupant's breath for alcohol and check for women wearing make-up or travelling with a man not their close relative or husband. It was reported that the Law of Judicial Support for the Basijis, published in the Official Gazette No. 13946 of 8.10.1371 (December 1992), provided no redress against arbitrary detention by the Basijis." Iran's permanent representative to the U.N. denied these charges.[4]


 
The people of iran will not tolerate this BS, they will welcome US, you know why?? because they are humans, and humans are meant to have fun not sit all day and do the shit you think they have to do. 

 :1hifu:

----------


## collar

they get into training i think he means.
not get into combat at 12.

but both ways thats one thing i dont agree with .
but bush is not any better calls young men for combat and sends them away.
unfortantly some dont make it back ..

see really in war and politics there will never be a winner they all break rules.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> You are correct they are a sovereign nation, It is exactly because they are supporters of international terror groups that we must ask these questions, and why we must take this issue so very seriously, So I will ask again,
> 
> What is the hurry? 
> why create and feed this atmosphere of tension?
> Why does a country with so much oil need Nuclear energy so badly? 
> Why does a country with so many refineries and oil based electric generating facilities need Nuclear energy so badly? 
> Why the suspicious, illogical, and belligerent need to defy the international community on every aspect of negotiations? 
> What is the hurry?
> 
> When I look at all these questions and add the continuous call from Irans religious and political leaders to destroy Israel and kill all Jews I have to come to the conclusion that I have, and so it seems has the rest of the world


One possible explanation for 3 and 4 would be that they are smart enough to know oil is running out. Maby the irani oi wells are running drier than they had expected. I dont belive this myself though but it is semi plausible. It wouldnt explain the rush though or the though guy act.

I am a strong suporter for countries developing nuclear power(not weapons, no one should have nuclear weapons) when they are able to. But Irans behavior is just not right, doesnt add up to peacefull purposes. 

But Iran is right in one thing. As far as anyone know they are acting in accordance to the NPT and they are beeing treated differently than other nations would have been in the same situation like Brazil for instance. They are not lying when they claim the world is discriminating them in this case. The big question is. Are we right in doing so?

----------


## collar

> One possible explanation for 3 and 4 would be that they are smart enough to know oil is running out. Maby the irani oi wells are running drier than they had expected. I dont belive this myself though but it is semi plausible. It wouldnt explain the rush though or the though guy act.
> 
> I am a strong suporter for countries developing nuclear power(not weapons, no one should have nuclear weapons) when they are able to. But Irans behavior is just not right, doesnt add up to peacefull purposes. 
> 
> But Iran is right in one thing. As far as anyone know they are acting in accordance to the NPT and they are beeing treated differently than other nations would have been in the same situation like Brazil for instance. They are not lying when they claim the world is discriminating them in this case. The big question is. Are we right in doing so?


to your question i dont believe we are right that is just my opinion.
korea has nuc bombs they test them and all.
not much been done there.
iran dont even have nuc weapons and some are having cry bout it.

----------


## singern

> i already answered ur questions...


Where? I havent seen a single one.

----------


## singern

> One possible explanation for 3 and 4 would be that they are smart enough to know oil is running out. Maby the irani oi wells are running drier than they had expected. I dont belive this myself though but it is semi plausible. It wouldnt explain the rush though or the though guy act.
> 
> I am a strong suporter for countries developing nuclear power(not weapons, no one should have nuclear weapons) when they are able to. But Irans behavior is just not right, doesnt add up to peacefull purposes. 
> 
> But Iran is right in one thing. As far as anyone know they are acting in accordance to the NPT and they are beeing treated differently than other nations would have been in the same situation like Brazil for instance. They are not lying when they claim the world is discriminating them in this case. The big question is. Are we right in doing so?


According to any internet resource I have seen, Iran has plenty of oil, and is in no way running out, and in fact has much more oil than previously thought.

http://www.irna.ir/en/news/view/menu...1568192040.htm

http://www.eia.doe.gov/emeu/cabs/Iran/Oil.html

http://www.eia.doe.gov/emeu/cabs/pgulf.html


On the subject of discrimination, I agree with you and others that every nation has the right to nuclear energy, however when that nations political and religious leaders are continuously calling for the destruction of another nation and the death of its citizens, then they lose all support, and right to obtain such a dangerous power. 
Interestingly enough the only ones who are in support of Iran obtaining nuke power, are the ones who coincidentally hate Israel and the USA. 

1+1 always = 2

----------


## RA

#1 Iran is not doing it for energy needs. They want a bomb.

#2 They dont have refineries. They export crude and import refined oil.

#3 If Iran has nukes..terrorists have nukes..hence it will be stopped.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> According to any internet resource I have seen, Iran has plenty of oil, and is in no way running out, and in fact has much more oil than previously thought.
> 
> http://www.irna.ir/en/news/view/menu...1568192040.htm
> 
> http://www.eia.doe.gov/emeu/cabs/Iran/Oil.html
> 
> http://www.eia.doe.gov/emeu/cabs/pgulf.html


Like I said I dont realy belive thats what they are doing. 
But if they want to start preparing for the future now is a good time to get off fossile fuels. Even if they have plenty of oil now they probably wont in another 20-30 years. Changing the energy infrastructur takes time and money. Offcourse the other actions points toward more sinister goals.





> On the subject of discrimination, I agree with you and others that every nation has the right to nuclear energy, however when that nations political and religious leaders are continuously calling for the destruction of another nation and the death of its citizens, then they lose all support, and right to obtain such a dangerous power. 
> Interestingly enough the only ones who are in support of Iran obtaining nuke power, are the ones who coincidentally hate Israel and the USA. 
> 
> 1+1 always = 2


I just wish they would accept the russian deal where russia enrichen the uranium for Iran. If they only wanted energy they would have accepted that. After a couple of years running it like that they would have shown that they can be trusted and negotiations for enrichment could begin again.

----------


## singern

> #1 Iran is not doing it for energy needs. They want a bomb..


 Agreed





> #2 They dont have refineries. They export crude and import refined oil..


Iran: Monday, April 17 - 2006 at 12:52
The Iranian Oil Ministry is planning the construction of three new refineries for oil and gas condensates, as well as the refurbishing of a number of existing refineries, the Oil Minister, Kazem Vaziri Hamaneh said.






> #3 If Iran has nukes..terrorists have nukes..hence it will be stopped.


 Agreed

----------


## RA

> Iran: Monday, April 17 - 2006 at 12:52
> The Iranian Oil Ministry is planning the construction of three new refineries for oil and gas condensates, as well as the refurbishing of a number of existing refineries, the Oil Minister, Kazem Vaziri Hamaneh said.


 
 :Hmmmm:  Interesting. I was sure it was Iran. I'll have to take a look.

----------


## mcpeepants

> #1 Iran is not doing it for energy needs. They want a bomb.
> 
> #2 They dont have refineries. They export crude and import refined oil.
> 
> #3 If Iran has nukes..terrorists have nukes..hence it will be stopped.


1 and 2. they definitely need nuclear energy and your second post reinforces. There refineries have become warn and they unable to upgrade them in part to US sanctions. Also Iran does not want to waste it's oil trying to power the country. It would be better for it to use nukes to power the country and sell the oil to foreign market to further get money to develope the control. Plus burning all that oil can't be helping the health of the Iranian society. Iran probably wants nukes too. They saw what happened to Saddam and they need a deterance to avoid being attacked.

3. Terrorists have no allegience (sp) to governments. Why would Iran, let alone any government, trust terrorists with nukes? They could easily use it against you or sell you out. It's surrounded by nuclear powered countries: Pakistan, Israel, and the US in Iraq. Iran needs nukes for deterance.

----------


## juiceboxxx

Um...1st of all teabegger talked some smack and I stated a fact and the thread got closed down and now they re open it but delete the truth that came out of some peoples minds? 

dont hide it! we know who is what and who thinks what! Let the truth be heard! if not then why even be here to discuss threse matters? just close em and delete em no point of stating our arguements cuz they will get closed down if its reality!

----------


## Kärnfysikern

what thread has been reopened and post deleted?

----------


## juiceboxxx

> what thread has been reopened and post deleted?


lol nm I feel stupid now :LOL:  I had the threads mixed up.

I was talking about this thread here............. http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=256611&page=2

It shouldn't have been closed. Btw I think teabegger should get banned or suspended at the very least for those words of his in that thread.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

:LOL:  mixup happens easily.


I closed it because it was just a dirty thread ..

bans and suspensions are up to one of the admins though.

----------


## juiceboxxx

> mixup happens easily.
> 
> 
> I closed it because it was just a dirty thread ..
> 
> bans and suspensions are up to one of the admins though.


hmm alright  :Smilie:  good call bro :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Logan13

> 1 and 2. they definitely need nuclear energy and your second post reinforces. There refineries have become warn and they unable to upgrade them in part to US sanctions. Also Iran does not want to waste it's oil trying to power the country. It would be better for it to use nukes to power the country and sell the oil to foreign market to further get money to develope the control. Plus burning all that oil can't be helping the health of the Iranian society. Iran probably wants nukes too. They saw what happened to Saddam and they need a deterance to avoid being attacked.
> 
> 3. Terrorists have no allegience (sp) to governments. Why would Iran, let alone any government, trust terrorists with nukes? They could easily use it against you or sell you out. It's surrounded by nuclear powered countries: Pakistan, Israel, and the US in Iraq. Iran needs nukes for deterance.


This is one of the most naive posts that I have seen......ever.
1 & 2: Bullshit. Have you ever heard of electricity? They want nuclear capability. Period!
3: They share the same goals pal, to kill all non-muslims(this includes you). Iran has sided with both hezbollah and hamas in pursuit of this goal. The world does not want Iran to have nukes, it is not just the US. The terrorists are hiding behind the cloak of a "sovereign" nation. The bad guys don't always wear black like they do in the movies, but with a little common sense you should be able to distinguish the bad from the good. Unfortunately, common sense can not be learned..........

----------


## Teabagger

I have no problem with Iran having nuclear power plants to generate energy...and they can have that. Johan has pointed out countless times there is technology to provide nuclear power without providing the means to produce the material for a nuclear weapon. Iran refuses to accept this...because they want nuclear weapons....and the world will not allow that..or God help us all.

----------


## singern

> I have no problem with Iran having nuclear power plants to generate energy...and they can have that. Johan has pointed out countless times there is technology to provide nuclear power without providing the means to produce the material for a nuclear weapon. Iran refuses to accept this...because they want nuclear weapons....and the world will not allow that..or God help us all.


Amen.

----------


## Phreak101

After reading all of this, it's hard to disagree with the proof and logic both Singern and Teabagger are providing, especially with Johan mentioning the Russia would supply enriched uranium for Iran and they refused. 

Bush is not propogating this, I can't even remember who said it but what a load of hog sh!t. Why would a country trying to prove that it is enriching uranium for peaceful purposes defy the U.N by expanding it's program, AND deny a way to make everybody happy by importing already enriched uranium for reactor purposes?

It does not add up, who does Iran think it's fooling?

----------


## mcpeepants

> This is one of the most naive posts that I have seen......ever.
> 1 & 2: Bullshit. Have you ever heard of electricity? They want nuclear capability. Period!
> 3: They share the same goals pal, to kill all non-muslims(this includes you). Iran has sided with both hezbollah and hamas in pursuit of this goal. The world does not want Iran to have nukes, it is not just the US. The terrorists are hiding behind the cloak of a "sovereign" nation. The bad guys don't always wear black like they do in the movies, but with a little common sense you should be able to distinguish the bad from the good. Unfortunately, common sense can not be learned..........


Do you know a nuclear power plant are used to generate electricity? Your over simplifying conflicts with "good guys" and "bads guys" like this was a movie. Iran, Hezballah, and hamas have their ties but they have their own goals and agenda. The issues are political and can only be solved through dialogue.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Do you know a nuclear power plant are used to generate electricity? Your over simplifying conflicts with "good guys" and "bads guys" like this was a movie. Iran, Hezballah, and hamas have their ties but they have their own goals and agenda. The issues are political and can only be solved through dialogue.


If iran wanted just nuclear power plants they would have gone along with Russians offer. Especialy after all this crap. They are doing nothing to show the world we can trust them.

If they want nuclear power they should do what the UN tells them. Go along with the russian deal and get nuclear power that way. After 10 years or so of running the power plants flawlessly they would be in a much better position to get approval for there own enrichment plants.

There is no other possible reason for them to rush this other than weapons. Or maby they are just trying to show they have big balls. But unfortunaly all they are showing is stupidity.

----------


## mcpeepants

> If iran wanted just nuclear power plants they would have gone along with Russians offer. Especialy after all this crap. They are doing nothing to show the world we can trust them.
> 
> If they want nuclear power they should do what the UN tells them. Go along with the russian deal and get nuclear power that way. After 10 years or so of running the power plants flawlessly they would be in a much better position to get approval for there own enrichment plants.
> 
> There is no other possible reason for them to rush this other than weapons. Or maby they are just trying to show they have big balls. But unfortunaly all they are showing is stupidity.


As a signer of the NPT treaty it is allowed to use enrich uranium for the use of energy production. Iran is not violating the treaty. That offer is unreasonable because it adds constraints to Iran that are not required. Iran would also be giving control of it's energy security to the hands of another country. Russia could use this a leverage to get a better deal in developing Iran oil fields than say China. 

Why does Iran need to gain trust to do something it's legally allowed to do? Iran also has reasons not to trust the US intentions. The US overthrew there democratic government in the 1950s, supported the shah, and supported Saddam when he started a war with Iran and even as he used chemical weapons on Iranians.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> As a signer of the NPT treaty it is allowed to use enrich uranium for the use of energy production. Iran is not violating the treaty. That offer is unreasonable because it adds constraints to Iran that are not required. Iran would also be giving control of it's energy security to the hands of another country. Russia could use this a leverage to get a better deal in developing Iran oil fields than say China. 
> 
> Why does Iran need to gain trust to do something it's legally allowed to do? Iran also has reasons not to trust the US intentions. The US overthrew there democratic government in the 1950s, supported the shah, and supported Saddam when he started a war with Iran and even as he used chemical weapons on Iranians.


Well it isnt a fair word. Iran can not be trusted since the president himself has publicly shown his desire to eradicate israel. Religious fanatics and nuclear weapons isnt a good combination.

If hitler was around today running germany. Would you allow him enrichment capacity? NPT or not. Iran need to show some good will to the world. I seem to remeber that traces of highly enrichened uranium for research purposes has been found in Iran aswell making them even more suspect.

No one is asking Iran to trust USA. Most of the negotiations are with the EU.

The deal with russia could probably be sweetened enough for Iran to realy profit from it. Especialy at this point. Toss in the technology offers EU has given Iran and they are flat out moronic refusing the offer.

----------


## Phreak101

> Well it isnt a fair word. Iran can not be trusted since the president himself has publicly shown his desire to eradicate israel. Religious fanatics and nuclear weapons isnt a good combination.
> 
> If hitler was around today running germany. Would you allow him enrichment capacity? NPT or not. Iran need to show some good will to the world. I seem to remeber that traces of highly enrichened uranium for research purposes has been found in Iran aswell making them even more suspect.
> 
> No one is asking Iran to trust USA. Most of the negotiations are with the EU.
> 
> The deal with russia could probably be sweetened enough for Iran to realy profit from it. Especialy at this point. Toss in the technology offers EU has given Iran and they are flat out moronic refusing the offer.


 :7up:  Sounds plausible to me. Mcpee don't you find it odd that right after Iran's president says he wants to wipe Israel off the face of the earth, Lebanon is using weapons provided by Iran to attack Israel. What would prevent Iran from supplying Hezbollah nukes if they had them? After all, the only way to wipe a country off the map that I know off is to nuke them....but of course, Iran just wants nuclear power so it won't be so oil dependent right?  :Icon Rolleyes:   :Aajack:  

Not that Iran does not have the right to possess nuclear weapons, but they have clearly demonstrated what their intentions are, and nuclear weaponry seems a bit to convenient in accomplishing the goal of wiping Israel off the map, while also threatening full scale world nuclear war. 

No thanks, **** you Iran.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

well acctualy Iran does not have the right to have nuclear weapons since they have signed the NPT...

Id say **** the irani goverment not iran  :Smilie:  I atleast hope the avarage irani joe doesnt want anything to do with nuclear weapons or war.

----------


## Phreak101

> well acctualy Iran does not have the right to have nuclear weapons since they have signed the NPT...
> 
> Id say **** the irani goverment not iran  I atleast hope the avarage irani joe doesnt want anything to do with nuclear weapons or war.


I meant more the NATURAL right, but thank you for clarifying!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Logan13

> Why does Iran need to gain trust to do something it's legally allowed to do? Iran also has reasons not to trust the US intentions. The US overthrew there democratic government in the 1950s, supported the shah, and supported Saddam when he started a war with Iran and even as he used chemical weapons on Iranians.


That's like asking why child molesters can't live next to a school. Insert a little common sense into the thought process. Saddam couldn't have gased anyone, that's just propaganda......... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  And again, it is not just the US who is speaking out against Iran having nukes, so leave your bias at the door on this one.

----------


## mcpeepants

> Well it isnt a fair word. Iran can not be trusted since the president himself has publicly shown his desire to eradicate israel. Religious fanatics and nuclear weapons isnt a good combination.
> 
> If hitler was around today running germany. Would you allow him enrichment capacity? NPT or not. Iran need to show some good will to the world. I seem to remeber that traces of highly enrichened uranium for research purposes has been found in Iran aswell making them even more suspect.
> 
> No one is asking Iran to trust USA. Most of the negotiations are with the EU.
> 
> The deal with russia could probably be sweetened enough for Iran to realy profit from it. Especialy at this point. Toss in the technology offers EU has given Iran and they are flat out moronic refusing the offer.



Why should the security council be trusted? The US, Britain, and the allies illegally invaded Iraq and the security council stood by. The Security Council (which includes Britain, France, and Russia which are European nations) even voted to legitimize the occupation. Also the accusation made about Iran are very similar to the ones made about Iraq. 

Iran is not Nazi Germany and is nowhere as strong. The Hitler "what if" analogy doesnt work. If Hitler existed today, we would know everthing he's going to do and could prevent it from happening. Iran is surrounded by sunni arab governments the are hostile to it, nuclear Pakistan to the east, American troops in Iraq, and nuclear Israel to the West so I did see where all this threat is coming from. 

The Russia deal still leaves Iran's energy security in another country. Why should we assume Russia would not take advantage of that situation?

I don't take much in what the Iran's president is saying about Israel. He just pandering to his base just like most politicians. And you can dig up comments like that from other countries if you look around. The last thing is the Iranian president talks about destroying countries, while the US and Britain actually do.

----------


## mcpeepants

> Sounds plausible to me. Mcpee don't you find it odd that right after Iran's president says he wants to wipe Israel off the face of the earth, Lebanon is using weapons provided by Iran to attack Israel. What would prevent Iran from supplying Hezbollah nukes if they had them? After all, the only way to wipe a country off the map that I know off is to nuke them....but of course, Iran just wants nuclear power so it won't be so oil dependent right?   
> 
> Not that Iran does not have the right to possess nuclear weapons, but they have clearly demonstrated what their intentions are, and nuclear weaponry seems a bit to convenient in accomplishing the goal of wiping Israel off the map, while also threatening full scale world nuclear war. 
> 
> No thanks, **** you Iran.


Again I see the "wipe Israel" comment as just political pandering. I'll look for Israeli comments about arabs, muslims, and Iranians and post some that a find. All in all I just see these comments as pandering to there respectives bases. The issue is political one, not religious.

Iran would never Hezballah or any group a nuclear weapon. Hezballah is not part of the Iranian government and I don't see any government in the world that would do something so stupid. Nukes are used as deterants and once there used the deterance is over. Don't forget that Israel has over 200 nukes. It could turn Iran into a parking lot if it ever tried to use a nuke on them via a proxy group. 

The US sent Israel weapons it used to bomb Lebanese civilians. I think this is in violation of a US arms export law (can't think of the name). 

Would you say that the US and British governments intentions are to invade Iran? There definitely using the Iraq playbook all over again.

----------


## mcpeepants

> That's like asking why child molesters can't live next to a school. Insert a little common sense into the thought process. Saddam couldn't have gased anyone, that's just propaganda......... And again, it is not just the US who is speaking out against Iran having nukes, so leave your bias at the door on this one.


What post are you reading? Those thing you are choosing to ignore happened and it's the reason the Iranians have grievences. So you think the Saddams chemical attacks are propaganda? Tell that the dead and injured kurds and iranian civilians and troops. This happened and the US still backed Saddam while it's was happening. Forward two decades latter, the white house, politicians, and pundits used this incidents and other like it as excuses to invade Iraq. This is an issue I think the world could careless about if wasn't for the US and Britain using the same accusation they used on Iraq. I guess their new European allies in this accusation like looking like fools. Please point out my bias.

here's a nice read on the Iran-Iraq War

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran_iraq_war

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Why should the security council be trusted? The US, Britain, and the allies illegally invaded Iraq and the security council stood by. The Security Council (which includes Britain, France, and Russia which are European nations) even voted to legitimize the occupation. Also the accusation made about Iran are very similar to the ones made about Iraq. 
> 
> Iran is not Nazi Germany and is nowhere as strong. The Hitler "what if" analogy doesnt work. If Hitler existed today, we would know everthing he's going to do and could prevent it from happening. Iran is surrounded by sunni arab governments the are hostile to it, nuclear Pakistan to the east, American troops in Iraq, and nuclear Israel to the West so I did see where all this threat is coming from. 
> 
> The Russia deal still leaves Iran's energy security in another country. Why should we assume Russia would not take advantage of that situation?
> 
> I don't take much in what the Iran's president is saying about Israel. He just pandering to his base just like most politicians. And you can dig up comments like that from other countries if you look around. The last thing is the Iranian president talks about destroying countries, while the US and Britain actually do.


Simple. Britain, france, germany ect are democracies. I trust democracies alot more then religious dictatorships...

I never said Iran is as strong as nazi germany. Just that the leader seems equaly crazy. The world should not be equal and fair when dealing with backward religious nutjobs that refuse to let there country into this century.

If russia screwed them on the deal they could buy from Australia or canada. Most countries with nuclear power import uranium. The cost of the fuel for a entire reactors lifetime is miniscule compared to the cost of building the reactor in the first place so there is NO economic reason to turn down russias offer and like I said above if russia tries to screw them over there are plenty of other sellers and other countries they can deal with.

----------


## mcpeepants

> Simple. Britain, france, germany ect are democracies. I trust democracies alot more then religious dictatorships...
> 
> I never said Iran is as strong as nazi germany. Just that the leader seems equaly crazy. The world should not be equal and fair when dealing with backward religious nutjobs that refuse to let there country into this century.
> 
> If russia screwed them on the deal they could buy from Australia or canada. Most countries with nuclear power import uranium. The cost of the fuel for a entire reactors lifetime is miniscule compared to the cost of building the reactor in the first place so there is NO economic reason to turn down russias offer and like I said above if russia tries to screw them over there are plenty of other sellers and other countries they can deal with.


A bad leader is a bad leader irregardless of the system government. Britain illegally invaded Iraq along with the US, Australia and their allies. France, Russia, China, and the rest of the security council voted to legitimize the occupying powers. Why should they be trusted on Iran just because their democratic governments? The same leaders who invaded Iraq are still in power and are making the same accusation about Iran.

Why would Iran want to buy uranium from other countries? I think they have large deposits of uranium. The same problem exist no matter what country in doing the enriching. 

I don't think the Iranian president is crazy. I think that's just a bunch fear mongering and propaganda. It similar to how democrats are always saying bush is dumb, an idiot etc.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> A bad leader is a bad leader irregardless of the system government. Britain illegally invaded Iraq along with the US, Australia and their allies. France, Russia, China, and the rest of the security council voted to legitimize the occupying powers. Why should they be trusted on Iran just because their democratic governments? The same leaders who invaded Iraq are still in power and are making the same accusation about Iran.
> 
> Why would Iran want to buy uranium from other countries? I think they have large deposits of uranium. The same problem exist no matter what country in doing the enriching. 
> 
> I don't think the Iranian president is crazy. I think that's just a bunch fear mongering and propaganda. It similar to how democrats are always saying bush is dumb, an idiot etc.


Well even if the president isnt crazy it doesnt mean a whole lot when the ayatholla is in charge of the armed forces. Isnt the ayatholla pretty openly opposed to the west and agressive towards Israel? 
I dont want to se nuclear weapons in the hands of ANY dictator, especialy not a very religious one because not even MAD is usefull against nutjobs, nutjobs that might not care about there own lifes aslong as they do what "god wants"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . I dont have a problem with Brazil for instance building enrichment plants.

Even if Iran doesnt want to buy uranium from other countries they are in a position where they have to. Like I said the price of uranium is ridicilously low. Its like buying peanuts. Its probably less economical for iran to build all those enrichment plants. There is *NO* economic reason at all for Iran to have there own enrichment capacity. None.

They either wants the capability to produce weapons or they just want to show themself though against the rest of the world. Both are stupid things to do.

Propaganda or not, the world DO NOT trust Iran and Iran needs to show some goodwill towards the world. Buying uranium instead of having there own enrichment capacity would be a extremely cheap way of showing goodwill and they still get what they suposedly want. Nuclear power.

----------


## Kale

> A bad leader is a bad leader irregardless of the system government. Britain illegally invaded Iraq along with the US, Australia and their allies. France, Russia, China, and the rest of the security council voted to legitimize the occupying powers. Why should they be trusted on Iran just because their democratic governments? The same leaders who invaded Iraq are still in power and are making the same accusation about Iran.
> 
> Why would Iran want to buy uranium from other countries? I think they have large deposits of uranium. The same problem exist no matter what country in doing the enriching. 
> 
> I don't think the Iranian president is crazy. I think that's just a bunch fear mongering and propaganda. *It similar to how democrats are always saying bush is dumb, an idiot etc*.


You mean he isnt ?  :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## collar

hiroshima bomb...
LOL..............

----------


## mcpeepants

> Well even if the president isnt crazy it doesnt mean a whole lot when the ayatholla is in charge of the armed forces. Isnt the ayatholla pretty openly opposed to the west and agressive towards Israel? 
> I dont want to se nuclear weapons in the hands of ANY dictator, especialy not a very religious one because not even MAD is usefull against nutjobs, nutjobs that might not care about there own lifes aslong as they do what "god wants" . I dont have a problem with Brazil for instance building enrichment plants.
> 
> Even if Iran doesnt want to buy uranium from other countries they are in a position where they have to. Like I said the price of uranium is ridicilously low. Its like buying peanuts. Its probably less economical for iran to build all those enrichment plants. There is *NO* economic reason at all for Iran to have there own enrichment capacity. None.
> 
> They either wants the capability to produce weapons or they just want to show themself though against the rest of the world. Both are stupid things to do.
> 
> Propaganda or not, the world DO NOT trust Iran and Iran needs to show some goodwill towards the world. Buying uranium instead of having there own enrichment capacity would be a extremely cheap way of showing goodwill and they still get what they suposedly want. Nuclear power.


MAD would work with Iran just like it worked with the Soviet Union and other nuclear countries. The only way for invasion of the Iran to occur is if the media demonize them like we did Iraq. The same parties (with a few tag alones) the led to the Iraq war and the ones making noise about Iran's nuclear program. 

I don't think the Ayatollah is opposed to the West. I think the previous Iranian president made overatures like renewing diplomatic relations with the US (that can only be done with premission of the Ayatollah) in 2003 but the white house brushed it aside. 

I don't think the world cares about Iran's nuclear program. I only see a few western nations making a big deal out of nothing. The rest of the world is concerned about real issues like AIDS, TB, maleria, clean water, starvation, overpopulation, energy resources, etc. This wouln't be a problem if it wasn't for fear mongering by the same peoples who invaded the Iraq war or just looked the other way.

I don't think there is anything stupid about Iran motives. Iran needs nuclear technology to power the country and this will allow it to sell more oil. Iran also probably wants nuclear weapons. They saw how Iraq capitulated to weapns inspections and still got invaded. But sees how North Korea does have them and how the west now wants dialogue. We can also see there hasn't been a direct wars between nuclear powers.

----------


## mcpeepants

> You mean he isnt ?


if he's stupid, what does it say about the democratic party that keeps losing to him? :LOL:

----------


## Logan13

> Why should the security council be trusted? The US, Britain, and the allies illegally invaded Iraq and the security council stood by. The Security Council (which includes Britain, France, and Russia which are European nations) even voted to legitimize the occupation. Also the accusation made about Iran are very similar to the ones made about Iraq. 
> 
> Iran is not Nazi Germany and is nowhere as strong. *The Hitler "what if" analogy doesnt work.* If Hitler existed today, we would know everthing he's going to do and could prevent it from happening. Iran is surrounded by sunni arab governments the are hostile to it, nuclear Pakistan to the east, American troops in Iraq, and nuclear Israel to the West so I did see where all this threat is coming from. 
> 
> The Russia deal still leaves Iran's energy security in another country. Why should we assume Russia would not take advantage of that situation?
> 
> I don't take much in what the Iran's president is saying about Israel. He just pandering to his base just like most politicians. And you can dig up comments like that from other countries if you look around. The last thing is the Iranian president talks about destroying countries, while the US and Britain actually do.


Bullshit. If Hitler were alive today, he would probably be able to go farther than he did back in the 30's and 40's since he would have people like yourself screaming that the world is not being fair to he and Germany. Your head-in-the-sand view of the world would apply to anyone, no matter how blatant the evidence is that they mean to create chaos, IMO.

----------


## Logan13

> Again I see the "wipe Israel" comment as just political pandering. I'll look for Israeli comments about arabs, muslims, and Iranians and post some that a find. All in all I just see these comments as pandering to there respectives bases. The issue is political one, not religious.
> 
> *Iran would never Hezballah or any group a nuclear weapon. Hezballah is not part of the Iranian government and I don't see any government in the world that would do something so stupid. Nukes are used as deterants and once there used the deterance is over. Don't forget that Israel has over 200 nukes.* It could turn Iran into a parking lot if it ever tried to use a nuke on them via a proxy group. 
> 
> The US sent Israel weapons it used to bomb Lebanese civilians. I think this is in violation of a US arms export law (can't think of the name). 
> 
> Would you say that the US and British governments intentions are to invade Iran? There definitely using the Iraq playbook all over again.


You lack of insight is honestly scary. You obviously have no idea what you are talking about. Ignore list for you.

----------


## Logan13

> What post are you reading? Those thing you are choosing to ignore happened and it's the reason the Iranians have grievences. *So you think the Saddams chemical attacks are propaganda? Tell that the dead and injured kurds and iranian civilians and troops*. This happened and the US still backed Saddam while it's was happening. Forward two decades latter, the white house, politicians, and pundits used this incidents and other like it as excuses to invade Iraq. This is an issue I think the world could careless about if wasn't for the US and Britain using the same accusation they used on Iraq. I guess their new European allies in this accusation like looking like fools. Please point out my bias.
> 
> here's a nice read on the Iran-Iraq War
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran_iraq_war


*Notice the "roll-eyes" next to my post.* If the US had not backed Iraq, your stance today would be that Saddam gasing the Iranians was just propaganda. Insert the US or Israel into any conflict and you side with the opposing force.

----------


## Logan13

> A bad leader is a bad leader irregardless of the system government. *Britain illegally invaded Iraq along with the US, Australia and their allies. France, Russia, China, and the rest of the security council voted to legitimize the occupying powers*. Why should they be trusted on Iran just because their democratic governments? The same leaders who invaded Iraq are still in power and are making the same accusation about Iran.
> 
> Why would Iran want to buy uranium from other countries? I think they have large deposits of uranium. The same problem exist no matter what country in doing the enriching. 
> 
> I don't think the Iranian president is crazy. I think that's just a bunch fear mongering and propaganda. It similar to how democrats are always saying bush is dumb, an idiot etc.


According to what law was this illegal? Your opinion that it is illegal does not make it so. I have now replied to 4 of your posts in this thread and feel as though I have lost a few IQ points for having done so. Luckily, I have a shit load of them to start with.

----------


## Logan13

> MAD would work with Iran just like it worked with the Soviet Union and other nuclear countries. The only way for invasion of the Iran to occur is if the media demonize them like we did Iraq. The same parties (with a few tag alones) the led to the Iraq war and the ones making noise about Iran's nuclear program. 
> 
> *I don't think* the Ayatollah is opposed to the West. I think the previous Iranian president made overatures like renewing diplomatic relations with the US (that can only be done with premission of the Ayatollah) in 2003 but the white house brushed it aside. 
> 
> *I don't think* the world cares about Iran's nuclear program. I only see a few western nations making a big deal out of nothing. The rest of the world is concerned about real issues like AIDS, TB, maleria, clean water, starvation, overpopulation, energy resources, etc. This wouln't be a problem if it wasn't for fear mongering by the same peoples who invaded the Iraq war or just looked the other way.
> 
> *I don't think* there is anything stupid about Iran motives. Iran needs nuclear technology to power the country and this will allow it to sell more oil. Iran also probably wants nuclear weapons. They saw how Iraq capitulated to weapns inspections and still got invaded. But sees how North Korea does have them and how the west now wants dialogue. We can also see there hasn't been a direct wars between nuclear powers.


*"I don't think*" --- this is your problem peepee.

----------


## juiceboxxx

lol @ logan and his pretty little titles :LOL:

----------


## Phreak101

> Again I see the "wipe Israel" comment as just political pandering. I'll look for Israeli comments about arabs, muslims, and Iranians and post some that a find. All in all I just see these comments as pandering to there respectives bases. The issue is political one, not religious.
> 
> Iran would never Hezballah or any group a nuclear weapon. Hezballah is not part of the Iranian government and I don't see any government in the world that would do something so stupid. Nukes are used as deterants and once there used the deterance is over. Don't forget that Israel has over 200 nukes. It could turn Iran into a parking lot if it ever tried to use a nuke on them via a proxy group. 
> 
> The US sent Israel weapons it used to bomb Lebanese civilians. I think this is in violation of a US arms export law (can't think of the name). 
> 
> Would you say that the US and British governments intentions are to invade Iran? There definitely using the Iraq playbook all over again.


That's the whole point of why we don't want Iran having nukes. The terrorist that uses the nuke supplied by Iran will not be able to be identified nor will he be represented by one single nation. He could be from Jordan, Syria, Iraq, Iran, Egypt, etc.

Iran is the only country right now that, if allowed nukes, will be able to distibute them and actually have them used tactically without having to claim responsibility for using them.

Like Johan said, show soem goodwill, show some TRUST, and then we'll talk...

----------


## Logan13

> lol @ logan and his pretty little titles


I'll keep my pretty little titles, you keep your pretty little titty rings...........

----------


## kdawg21

Ok they don't have Enrichment facilities, so what, its not like they can't buy the stuff. I can come up with a short list of countries that would more than likely be willing to sell weapons grade uranium for the right price...... fyi the list is topped by Commerade... errr I mean Vladimir Putin and the USSR ooops... I mean Russia.

----------


## collar

i feel insults might be begining lol.
LOCK.

----------


## mcpeepants

> Bullshit. If Hitler were alive today, he would probably be able to go farther than he did back in the 30's and 40's since he would have people like yourself screaming that the world is not being fair to he and Germany. Your head-in-the-sand view of the world would apply to anyone, no matter how blatant the evidence is that they mean to create chaos, IMO.


we know the past and what hitler would do. this analogy can't work period.

----------


## mcpeepants

> You lack of insight is honestly scary. You obviously have no idea what you are talking about. Ignore list for you.


Are you saying Israel doesn't have nukes and can't defend it's self? Is Hezballah not Lebanese?

----------


## mcpeepants

> According to what law was this illegal? Your opinion that it is illegal does not make it so. I have now replied to 4 of your posts in this thread and feel as though I have lost a few IQ points for having done so. Luckily, I have a shit load of them to start with.


Iraq did not attack or was not about to attack the US, that makes it a war of aggression. This is the stuff the Nazis were tried for. You've responded but haven't brought any evidence.

----------


## mcpeepants

> *"I don't think*" --- this is your problem peepee.


Reading what I saying would help. So if I didn't say "I don't think", you would fine with what I'm saying? If not, what else do you find wrong and why? Please provide something more than your oppinion.

----------


## Teabagger

Iraq committed an act of war when Sodomy Hussien sent an assasination squad to kill the the first president Bush...., Iraq commited acts of war the hunderds of times his anti air batteries fired on US warplanes patrolling the "no fly zone" instituted by the UN after the Gulf War....so bugger off.

----------


## mcpeepants

> *Notice the "roll-eyes" next to my post.* If the US had not backed Iraq, your stance today would be that Saddam gasing the Iranians was just propaganda. Insert the US or Israel into any conflict and you side with the opposing force.


Then I misunderstood your response. Back up your statements.

----------


## mcpeepants

> That's the whole point of why we don't want Iran having nukes. The terrorist that uses the nuke supplied by Iran will not be able to be identified nor will he be represented by one single nation. He could be from Jordan, Syria, Iraq, Iran, Egypt, etc.
> 
> Iran is the only country right now that, if allowed nukes, will be able to distibute them and actually have them used tactically without having to claim responsibility for using them.
> 
> Like Johan said, show soem goodwill, show some TRUST, and then we'll talk...


Hezballah is not a part of the Iranian government so they would never give them that type of weapon. Nuclear weapons are used for deterant purposes and note the only country to use one offensively was the US. Hezballah has it owns goals and Iran has it's own goals, their not one in same or always agree. 

Your adding conditions Iran's not required to do as signator of the NPT. Plus note most of the countries yapping about Iran are the one's the invaded Iraq. Those who cast stones...

----------


## mcpeepants

> Iraq committed an act of war when Sodomy Hussien sent an assasination squad to kill the the first president Bush...., Iraq commited acts of war the hunderds of times his anti air batteries fired on US warplanes patrolling the "no fly zone" instituted by the UN after the Gulf War....so bugger off.


The no fly zone was self imposed btUS, Brits, and France. Show me where the UN instituted it. They were violating Iraqi air space so they have every right to fire back. I need to see more evidence for this assasination attempt but if your saying we were trying to assasinate him you've got to be kidding me.

----------


## Logan13

> Iraq did not attack or was not about to attack the US, that makes it a war of aggression. This is the stuff the Nazis were tried for. You've responded but haven't brought any evidence.


The burden of proof lies with the accuser of a crime, and your opinion does not constitute proof.

----------


## Logan13

> Hezballah is not a part of the Iranian government so they would never give them that type of weapon. Nuclear weapons are used for deterant purposes and note the only country to use one offensively was the US. Hezballah has it owns goals and Iran has it's own goals, their not one in same or always agree. 
> 
> Your adding conditions Iran's not required to do as signator of the NPT. Plus note most of the countries yapping about Iran are the one's the invaded Iraq. Those who cast stones...


So it is your belief that Iran does not give rockets and other artillery to artillery? They have given them everything else that they have access to, why not nukes?

----------


## mcpeepants

> The burden of proof lies with the accuser of a crime, and your opinion does not constitute proof.


But to refute someone you have to provide evidence on why that person is wrong

----------


## mcpeepants

> So it is your belief that Iran does not give rockets and other artillery to artillery? They have given them everything else that they have access to, why not nukes?


I know Iran provides Hezballah with money and weapons but the difference between nuclear weapons and rocket launcher is huge. and since hezballah and iran aren't one in the same and have different agendas, hezballah could possibly turn against iran.

----------


## juiceboxxx

> I'll keep my pretty little titles, you keep your pretty little titty rings...........


dont hate on the nipple rings cuz they attract american women  :LOL:  

taking your gurls B  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Teabagger

You can have all the fat American girls you want.........we know what Arabs and "persians" like. :LOL:

----------


## Phreak101

> Hezballah is not a part of the Iranian government so they would never give them that type of weapon. Nuclear weapons are used for deterant purposes and note the only country to use one offensively was the US. Hezballah has it owns goals and Iran has it's own goals, their not one in same or always agree. 
> 
> Your adding conditions Iran's not required to do as signator of the NPT. Plus note most of the countries yapping about Iran are the one's the invaded Iraq. Those who cast stones...


It doesn't have to be Hez...it could be anyu terrorist group looking to make an impact on US or EU interests.

Nukes are a deterrent for POWERFUL countries. Nukes are an opportunity for fledgling ones....

----------


## Logan13

> It doesn't have to be Hez...it could be anyu terrorist group looking to make an impact on US or EU interests.
> 
> Nukes are a deterrent for POWERFUL countries. Nukes are an opportunity for fledgling ones....



well put.

----------


## Logan13

> I know Iran provides Hezballah with money and weapons but the difference between nuclear weapons and rocket launcher is huge. and since hezballah and iran aren't one in the same and have different agendas, hezballah could possibly turn against iran.


If they have different agendas, than why does Iran give them money and cash? That, like much of your reasoning, makes no sense.........

----------


## Logan13

> dont hate on the nipple rings cuz they attract american women  
> 
> taking your gurls B


some girls like scat as well................

----------


## Logan13

> dont hate on the nipple rings cuz they attract american women  
> 
> taking your gurls B


some girls like scat as well....do you cater to them also?

----------


## mcpeepants

> It doesn't have to be Hez...it could be anyu terrorist group looking to make an impact on US or EU interests.
> 
> Nukes are a deterrent for POWERFUL countries. Nukes are an opportunity for fledgling ones....


Doesn't matter what the group is. If it not part of the Iranian government, there going to give them such a weapon. Nukes are good deterance for any country so long as their ambigious about the strike capabilities.

----------


## mcpeepants

> If they have different agendas, than why does Iran give them money and cash? That, like much of your reasoning, makes no sense.........


the same reason the US supported bin laden and other jihadist in their war against the soviets in afghanistan. you can have different agendas and still work together.

----------


## mcpeepants

> If they have different agendas, than why does Iran give them money and cash? That, like much of your reasoning, makes no sense.........


the same reason the US supported bin laden and other jihadist in their war against the soviets in afghanistan. you can have different agendas and still work together.

----------


## Phreak101

> Doesn't matter what the group is. If it not part of the Iranian government, there going to give them such a weapon. Nukes are good deterance for any country so long as their ambigious about the strike capabilities.


Your still assuming that Iran and the countries around it are individual nations without a common bond. The majority of these countries all share the same religious zealot fundamentalist theocracy. If Iran can further the roots of Islam by giving Al Qaida a nuke, why wouldn't they?? After all, religion is much more powerful politics than government in the middle east.

----------


## persiantricep

Hi

I am a new member here and I am an Iranian American. I travel back 2 my country once a year 2 visit Family and bring back Iranian test and Anadrol  :Wink:  The people of my country are sick of the regime. Everywhere you go and anybodys home that you walk into there is western influence all over. Most of the people in my country love The U.S. I would say that only about 10% dislike the west. Almost all homes now have Illegal satellite dishes and they watch Mtv and all the American channels 24/7. They would love nothing more than to have a Democracy. What the World needs to understand is that the Iraq war and before that, the Afghanistan war was all about Oil and I think almost all people know that by now. The U.S saying that Iran is making a nuclear bomb is yet another excuse for war in order to take control of even more of the Worlds OIL supplies. If there is any hate at all in the Middle East towards the U.S, it is because of the great amount of support that the U.S has for Israel and England. The reason people in the Middle East Hate Israel well just Please watch the movies below 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7Z6U...elated&search=

http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?ne...%3Dfxi5kxzx3V0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oS2ES...elated&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rylxFk6UcpI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?search=...&v=Zc1rJS0uytE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIElY...elated&search=

----------


## collar

thanks for those clips.

----------


## Phreak101

Welcome! Ignore any racial biases here, I for one have my opinions but know that innocent people are on both sides, it's all a game of politics. Most around here feel the same, some do not. 

Happy posting!

----------


## humungus88

> If there is any hate at all in the Middle East towards the U.S, it is because of the great amount of support that the U.S has for Israel



Let the numbers speak for themselves.



http://www.wrmea.org/us_aid_to_israel/index.htm

----------


## persiantricep

> Let the numbers speak for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wrmea.org/us_aid_to_israel/index.htm



WOW that is amazing...I knew the U.S helps Israel a great amount, but those numbers are amazing...Each Jew gets more financial benefits from The U.S then a lot of Hard Working Americans make per year...thats just sad.

Thank you so so much for posting that info...

----------


## humungus88

> WOW that is amazing...I knew the U.S helps Israel a great amount, but those numbers are amazing...Each Jew gets more financial benefits from The U.S then a lot of Hard Working Americans make per year...thats just sad.
> 
> Thank you so so much for posting that info...


Yeah, and to think of all the American parents who struggle to put their kids through college, or food on the table, those figures make me want to vommit.

$14,630 per Israeli!!....RALPH!!!

----------


## mcpeepants

> Your still assuming that Iran and the countries around it are individual nations without a common bond. The majority of these countries all share the same religious zealot fundamentalist theocracy. If Iran can further the roots of Islam by giving Al Qaida a nuke, why wouldn't they?? After all, religion is much more powerful politics than government in the middle east.


How would giving a nuke further the cause of islam? most of these countries are sunni arabs while iran is non arab shia. many of them are allies with the united states. there also sunni-shia tension, particulary in Iraq and countries with sizable shia minority. iran and al qaieda are not allies, there enemies. religious overtonnes are being added to the conflict by both sides but it is not the real issue. solve the political grievences diplomatically and you'll marginalize extremists. i agree with you on your last sentence.

----------


## breacherup

> Let the numbers speak for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wrmea.org/us_aid_to_israel/index.htm


according to this site that you have listed the cost of aid to Israel is about 23000.00 per US citizen according to the national debt clock the entire US National Debt is about 28000.00 per US citizen, so I have to question wrmea.org's figures

----------


## humungus88

> according to this site that you have listed the cost of aid to Israel is about 23000.00 per US citizen according to the national debt clock the entire US National Debt is about 28000.00 per US citizen, so I have to question wrmea.org's figures


What is there to question? That aid is a total since 1949.

----------


## persiantricep

> What is there to question? That aid is a total since 1949.


I agree with you on that, its a total since 1949...Also the numbers are only up till 1997...A huge huge # of funds have been given to Israel in the Past 6 years of the Bush administration. So the numbers now are actually about 20% higher than what it says...crazy stuff.

----------


## humungus88

> I agree with you on that, its a total since 1949...Also the numbers are only up till 1997...A huge huge # of funds have been given to Israel in the Past 6 years of the Bush administration. So the numbers now are actually about 20% higher than what it says...crazy stuff.


Here is an interesting read for you.

http://www.cactus48.com/truth.html

----------


## persiantricep

> Here is an interesting read for you.
> 
> http://www.cactus48.com/truth.html


I just got done with the 1st chapter...looks very interesting. I will definitely finish reading it...thanks for all the great links...

----------


## singern

> Here is an interesting read for you.
> 
> http://www.cactus48.com/truth.html


Oh please, what the hell does that have to do with anything, and how is it in any way a realistic representation of truth on the ground? here are some reciprocating ideologies. Have a read...

http://www.shoebat.com/

http://www.arabsforisrael.com/index.html

http://www.noniedarwish.com/articles...zeamerica.html

http://www.standwithus.com/news_post.asp?NPI=944

I can bring many more if theres gonna be a pissing contest. How about we keep the discussion at hand to the topic.

----------


## Phreak101

> Oh please, what the hell does that have to do with anything, and how is it in any way a realistic representation of truth on the ground? here are some reciprocating ideologies. Have a read...
> 
> http://www.shoebat.com/
> 
> http://www.arabsforisrael.com/index.html
> 
> http://www.noniedarwish.com/articles...zeamerica.html
> 
> http://www.standwithus.com/news_post.asp?NPI=944
> ...


Nice!  :Nutkick:

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> MAD would work with Iran just like it worked with the Soviet Union and other nuclear countries.


Depends on what religious nut happens to be in power. MAD doesnt work against does that does not fear death and maby even embrace death for a (in there sic mind) bigger cause  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
I dont want any unstable and religious country to have nukes. We already have pakistan and thats enough. 




> The only way for invasion of the Iran to occur is if the media demonize them like we did Iraq. The same parties (with a few tag alones) the led to the Iraq war and the ones making noise about Iran's nuclear program.


Well Iran could avoid it all togheter by ending the enrichment and cooperate with Russia and the EU. Problem solved.




> I don't think the Ayatollah is opposed to the West. I think the previous Iranian president made overatures like renewing diplomatic relations with the US (that can only be done with premission of the Ayatollah) in 2003 but the white house brushed it aside.


What about the next Ayatholla or the one after that? Thats the problem with a dictatorship. In soviet atleast no truly insane person could get in controll. With Stalin as a exception offcourse but not even he was crazy enough to throw around nukes.




> I don't think the world cares about Iran's nuclear program. I only see a few western nations making a big deal out of nothing. The rest of the world is concerned about real issues like AIDS, TB, maleria, clean water, starvation, overpopulation, energy resources, etc. This wouln't be a problem if it wasn't for fear mongering by the same peoples who invaded the Iraq war or just looked the other way.


Iran has made it into the big deal it is today. They could have ended all suscpicions by aggreing to EU offers and stop the enrichment. They would have lost nothing by doing so and gained alot of technology from europe and they would have gotten the nuclear power they want.




> I don't think there is anything stupid about Iran motives. Iran needs nuclear technology to power the country and this will allow it to sell more oil. Iran also probably wants nuclear weapons. They saw how Iraq capitulated to weapns inspections and still got invaded. But sees how North Korea does have them and how the west now wants dialogue. We can also see there hasn't been a direct wars between nuclear powers.


I am a big fan of nuclear power. I want nuclear power to replace as much fossile fuels as possible in all countries that can handle it safetly. Its the only way we are going to get through the coming energy crisis.

But I am totaly opposed to nuclear weapons and imo NO country should have them. But the countries that today have nuclear weapons are atleast semi sane(except N.korea). USA, Russia, UK, France, India, Israel, pakistan(no clue about how stable pakistan is) wont drop a nuke to start armageddon or anything silly like that atleast.
Since nuclear weapons are so dangerous it warants these kind of responses. No one cares about Brazil building enrichment plants because we know they dont want or need nukes. But the reaction towards Iran is warranted because of its agressive approach to the rest of the world. I dont se any reason why Iran should be trusted. 
A country that doesnt even treat there women as equals and that allowes stonings are not mature enough for nuclear weapons.

----------


## mcpeepants

> Depends on what religious nut happens to be in power. MAD doesnt work against does that does not fear death and maby even embrace death for a (in there sic mind) bigger cause  
> I dont want any unstable and religious country to have nukes. We already have pakistan and thats enough.


Your just making assumptions here. This isn't a government of suicide bombers. If this were the case, they would have already shot missles at US troops in the region and Israel. MAD seems to be working with Pakistan and India since they haven't gotten into a war since Pakistan got nukes. 





> Well Iran could avoid it all togheter by ending the enrichment and cooperate with Russia and the EU. Problem solved.


If the media and governments don't demonize there would be a problem.




> What about the next Ayatholla or the one after that? Thats the problem with a dictatorship. In soviet atleast no truly insane person could get in controll. With Stalin as a exception offcourse but not even he was crazy enough to throw around nukes.


That's now how the media and the government was describing the soviets and MAD still worked with them.




> Iran has made it into the big deal it is today. They could have ended all suscpicions by aggreing to EU offers and stop the enrichment. They would have lost nothing by doing so and gained alot of technology from europe and they would have gotten the nuclear power they want.


There would be a problem if we wouldn't add pre-conditions to the NPT and governments and the media would actually stopped getting fooled by the same Iraq playbook.





> But I am totaly opposed to nuclear weapons and imo NO country should have them. But the countries that today have nuclear weapons are atleast semi sane(except N.korea). USA, Russia, UK, France, India, Israel, pakistan(no clue about how stable pakistan is) wont drop a nuke to start armageddon or anything silly like that atleast.
> Since nuclear weapons are so dangerous it warants these kind of responses. No one cares about Brazil building enrichment plants because we know they dont want or need nukes. But the reaction towards Iran is warranted because of its agressive approach to the rest of the world. I dont se any reason why Iran should be trusted. 
> A country that doesnt even treat there women as equals and that allowes stonings are not mature enough for nuclear weapons.


How do we no these countries wouldn't? I mean we got pretty close with the cuban missle crisis. Who says Brazil doesn't want nukes? Compare Iran's aggressive posturing to US, Britain, Australia etc invading of countries. I think the latter is worse. Your saying that Iran can't be trusted, why do think the US, Britain, Australia etc should be trusted after they invaded a Iraq? My main beef with Iran and other countries in the middle east is human rights violations and peoples rights. The way Iran's treats women isn't good but it's treats them better Saudi Arabia or Kuwait and we're still allies with them. Plus we just overthrew one of the most secular countries in the middle east, where women were treated better than most other middle eastern countries.

----------


## Phreak101

> Depends on what religious nut happens to be in power. MAD doesnt work against does that does not fear death and maby even embrace death for a (in there sic mind) bigger cause  
> I dont want any unstable and religious country to have nukes. We already have pakistan and thats enough. 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Iran could avoid it all togheter by ending the enrichment and cooperate with Russia and the EU. Problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could not agree more my friend. Organized religion has been THE biggest hinderance of social and scientific progress in the history of mankind. To assume that a theocracy, and an angry one at that, basing it's laws and political motives on circumstances such as the ones mentioned by Johan above, is just foolish thinking. ations such as Iran have clearly not demonstrated being able to handle both the power or responsibility that comes with something like nuclear capability, because the reasoning behind their motives is religion! 

I for one do not want to see hard earned and extremly powerful science handed to people who, if they had their way, would still execute half the people on this board for rebuffing backwater notions of God with that exact same science.

Earn some trust, show some clear cut balance between your fanaticism and your reason, and then, we will talk.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Your just making assumptions here. This isn't a government of suicide bombers. If this were the case, they would have already shot missles at US troops in the region and Israel. MAD seems to be working with Pakistan and India since they haven't gotten into a war since Pakistan got nukes.


They are still a dictatorship and you can never be sure about the mindset of a dictator.

I cant comment on pakistan since I know very little about them. But they are atleast not a religious dictatorship.





> If the media and governments don't demonize there would be a problem.


The problem is there because Iran refuses to show they are trusthworty. Trust isnt given it is earned. By acting like bigshots that doesnt need to listen to anyone they lose the worlds trust. Just like america has lost the worlds trust. 
The media spins things to much I agree with that. But when dealing with the possibility of nuclear weapons no concern is to great.

At this point it doesnt matter if its fair. At this point Iran NEEDS to show they are mature enough to let go of the big inflated ego and do what the world wants them to do. I realy do not understand Irans objections since they have everything to gain and nothing to lose.




> That's now how the media and the government was describing the soviets and MAD still worked with them.


Well I was a kid when the cold war ended. But anyone back then beliving the russians where not intelligent and resonable obviously lacked both those things themself... 




> There would be a problem if we wouldn't add pre-conditions to the NPT and governments and the media would actually stopped getting fooled by the same Iraq playbook.


Well the IAEA must have had some reason to the suspicious about Iran. Finding enrichened uranium sure didnt help and didnt Iran have dealings with that paki nuclear scientist that wanted to spread paki knoweledge on nuclear weapons? IAEA isnt discriminating against Iran. They are obviously concerned. 

The NPT would be followed precisecly in a perfect world. This isnt a perfect world and Iran needs to show it is resonable and trustworthy. So far Iran has proved its unresonable and hostile.





> How do we no these countries wouldn't? I mean we got pretty close with the cuban missle crisis. Who says Brazil doesn't want nukes? Compare Iran's aggressive posturing to US, Britain, Australia etc invading of countries. I think the latter is worse. Your saying that Iran can't be trusted, why do think the US, Britain, Australia etc should be trusted after they invaded a Iraq? My main beef with Iran and other countries in the middle east is human rights violations and peoples rights. The way Iran's treats women isn't good but it's treats them better Saudi Arabia or Kuwait and we're still allies with them. Plus we just overthrew one of the most secular countries in the middle east, where women were treated better than most other middle eastern countries.


I do not for one second agree with the invasion of Iraq just so you know..

The difference betwen US, UK and Iran is that US has a big mouth but they can back up what they say. Usualy they dont say things that are to horrible though. 
Iran on the other hand has a big mouth but not the capacity to back it up yet. If they get nukes who will stop them from doing what they clearly and openly wants to do(eradicate Israel).

US, UK ect never went into Iraq with the purpose of eradicating the country and killing its inhabitants. Iran wants to remove Israel from existance. That is the difference and that is why Iran can not be trusted aslong as those religious ****s rules that country. If Iran was a democracy I would not deny them enrichment plants.

The cuban missile crisis is a perfect example that even two resonable and educated countries can be put into a situation where they might launch nukes. Throw in unresonable, agressive religious fanatics into the mix with a open and clear agenda to eradicate another nuclear power and Im sure glad I live far far away.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> I could not agree more my friend. Organized religion has been THE biggest hinderance of social and scientific progress in the history of mankind. To assume that a theocracy, and an angry one at that, basing it's laws and political motives on circumstances such as the ones mentioned by Johan above, is just foolish thinking. ations such as Iran have clearly not demonstrated being able to handle both the power or responsibility that comes with something like nuclear capability, because the reasoning behind their motives is religion! 
> 
> I for one do not want to see hard earned and extremly powerful science handed to people who, if they had their way, would still execute half the people on this board for rebuffing backwater notions of God with that exact same science.
> 
> Earn some trust, show some clear cut balance between your fanaticism and your reason, and then, we will talk.


Well said  :Smilie:  Any country run by a book they belive is the word of god is obviously not going to act resonable. 
Europe sure didnt back when we where fanatics and we still managed to do that much damage with just swords. Imagine the pope having control of nukes during the crusades...

----------


## Phreak101

Johan where have you been these past couple days?

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Johan where have you been these past couple days?


I was with my girl visiting her old man and had no acess to the net  :Smilie:

----------


## collar

the goverment/politics are all run by religion..

thats my one liner for today.
and thats all countries dont just pic the countries you like  :Smilie: .

----------


## juiceboxxx

> You can have all the fat American girls you want.........we know what Arabs and "persians" like.


" I like big buutts and I cannot lie"  :LOL:  

"if they can handle it then I can handle it"

----------


## persiantricep

> You can have all the fat American girls you want.........we know what Arabs and "persians" like.


I am an Iranian American... "Persian" as you said. Yes I love American Women...because they are Beautiful and have kind hearts. It just goes to show how low you are by disrespecting not only Persians and Arabs, but by saying that American Women are Fat...I love living in this country and have respect for its citizens...maybe you dont...its just really sad that you make fun of not only my people, but Americans when the U.S have given over 100 billion dollars in aid to your little country that has been around for only 50 years.

http://www.wrmea.org/us_aid_to_israel/index.htm

----------


## mcpeepants

> They are still a dictatorship and you can never be sure about the mindset of a dictator.
> 
> I cant comment on pakistan since I know very little about them. But they are atleast not a religious dictatorship.


Being religious doesn't necessarily make a dictatorship worse. you can be rational and religious




> The problem is there because Iran refuses to show they are trusthworty. Trust isnt given it is earned. By acting like bigshots that doesnt need to listen to anyone they lose the worlds trust. Just like america has lost the worlds trust. 
> The media spins things to much I agree with that. But when dealing with the possibility of nuclear weapons no concern is to great.
> 
> At this point it doesnt matter if its fair. At this point Iran NEEDS to show they are mature enough to let go of the big inflated ego and do what the world wants them to do. I realy do not understand Irans objections since they have everything to gain and nothing to lose.


They have considerable to lose b/c Iraq allowed full inspections and was still invaded. 




> Well I was a kid when the cold war ended. But anyone back then beliving the russians where not intelligent and resonable obviously lacked both those things themself...


I was a kid too.They weren't dumb, just believing what their government and the media says. Just like the case against Iraq, there were voices critizing the governments views but they were not widely seen. Lacking information most people will just believe the government and the media.





> Well the IAEA must have had some reason to the suspicious about Iran. Finding enrichened uranium sure didnt help and didnt Iran have dealings with that paki nuclear scientist that wanted to spread paki knoweledge on nuclear weapons? IAEA isnt discriminating against Iran. They are obviously concerned. 
> 
> The NPT would be followed precisecly in a perfect world. This isnt a perfect world and Iran needs to show it is resonable and trustworthy. So far Iran has proved its unresonable and hostile.


Iran did show trust by voluntarilary suspended enrichment for several months to build confidence. Note this is something it is not required to do under the NPT. Showing trust needs to work both ways.




> I do not for one second agree with the invasion of Iraq just so you know..
> 
> The difference betwen US, UK and Iran is that US has a big mouth but they can back up what they say. Usualy they dont say things that are to horrible though. 
> Iran on the other hand has a big mouth but not the capacity to back it up yet. If they get nukes who will stop them from doing what they clearly and openly wants to do(eradicate Israel).
> 
> US, UK ect never went into Iraq with the purpose of eradicating the country and killing its inhabitants. Iran wants to remove Israel from existance. That is the difference and that is why Iran can not be trusted aslong as those religious ****s rules that country. If Iran was a democracy I would not deny them enrichment plants.


The US can back up what it says. It accuses Iran of developing nukes like it accused Iraq of. It's not foolish to think their saying a bunch of bull and that they really want to attack Iran. The Iranian president is all talk. And don't forget Israel 200+ nukes and what would happen if they launched one. The government is religious, not crazy.




> The cuban missile crisis is a perfect example that even two resonable and educated countries can be put into a situation where they might launch nukes. Throw in unresonable, agressive religious fanatics into the mix with a open and clear agenda to eradicate another nuclear power and Im sure glad I live far far away.


This case highlights how diplomacy can work even at the worst of times. Iran is no where close to the cuban missle crisis and couldn't even develope nukes yet. The US should have one and one negotiations to solve all grievences.

----------


## Teabagger

> I am an Iranian American... "Persian" as you said. Yes I love American Women...because they are Beautiful and have kind hearts. It just goes to show how low you are by disrespecting not only Persians and Arabs, but by saying that American Women are Fat...I love living in this country and have respect for its citizens...maybe you dont...its just really sad that you make fun of not only my people, but Americans when the U.S have given over 100 billion dollars in aid to your little country that has been around for only 50 years.
> 
> http://www.wrmea.org/us_aid_to_israel/index.htm


Take a pill dude!! I said that in fun so don't get your panties all in a wad. See, you assumed I meant what I said as an insult to "persians" and arabs and you were wrong....just as you have assumed I'm Jewish and an Israeli....wrong again....I'm Roman Catholic, and a born and bred red white and blue ass kicking American. My avatar is to only show support and solidarity with Israel. Lesson learned should be don't just see and hear what you think you see and hear....k?

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> the goverment/politics are all run by religion..
> 
> thats my one liner for today.
> and thats all countries dont just pic the countries you like .


Fortunaly religion has no place in european politics  :Smilie:

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Being religious doesn't necessarily make a dictatorship worse. you can be rational and religious


Yeah I acctualy agree with that. But the other laws in Iran shows to me that they dont have a mature religious leadership. If someone like Zoaib was in charge there that is both rational and religious I wouldnt have any problem at all  :7up:  




> They have considerable to lose b/c Iraq allowed full inspections and was still invaded. .



But a invasion of Iran seems horribly unlikely. I dont think any country wants that. If they agreed with the EU offer atleast they would have the EU countries on there side.




> I was a kid too.They weren't dumb, just believing what their government and the media says. Just like the case against Iraq, there were voices critizing the governments views but they were not widely seen. Lacking information most people will just believe the government and the media..


A sad truth unfortunaly.





> Iran did show trust by voluntarilary suspended enrichment for several months to build confidence. Note this is something it is not required to do under the NPT. Showing trust needs to work both ways..


I dont know what happened after that to escalate things again but it was a good step by them.




> The US can back up what it says. It accuses Iran of developing nukes like it accused Iraq of. It's not foolish to think their saying a bunch of bull and that they really want to attack Iran. The Iranian president is all talk. And don't forget Israel 200+ nukes and what would happen if they launched one. The government is religious, not crazy..


I dont think the US goverment wants to invade Iran. Seems they have far to much to lose by doing so.

I am not convinced the goverment is not crazy. Offcourse its hard to cut through the bullshit and know what those fellows realy think. But to me it sounds like the president over there is a very dangerous man. If he spent more time focusing on his country and less time focusing on Israel and denying the holocaust he would probably be a much better leader. Alot of things written about him on wikipedia makes him sound like a good leader. Things like this



> Ahmadinejad had objected to punishment of women appearing in stadiums without proper hijab


But the way he is acting towards the west makes him sound like a lose cannon.




> This case highlights how diplomacy can work even at the worst of times. Iran is no where close to the cuban missle crisis and couldn't even develope nukes yet. The US should have one and one negotiations to solve all grievences.


Yeah I think the US should start negotiating with Iran aswell. Its kind of silly how america refuses to talk to Iran.

If Iran get ahold of nukes we would have a new miniature cold war in the middle east though. The world doesnt need that kind of instability.

----------


## juiceboxxx

> I am an Iranian American... "Persian" as you said. Yes I love American Women...because they are Beautiful and have kind hearts. It just goes to show how low you are by disrespecting not only Persians and Arabs, but by saying that American Women are Fat...I love living in this country and have respect for its citizens...maybe you dont...its just really sad that you make fun of not only my people, but Americans when the U.S have given over 100 billion dollars in aid to your little country that has been around for only 50 years.
> 
> http://www.wrmea.org/us_aid_to_israel/index.htm



Yes Yes another Persian in the house  :Wink/Grin:  there is about 6 of us here now  :AaGreen22:  

where you live bro?

----------


## SMYL_GR8

> Yes Yes another Persian in the house  there is about 6 of us here now  
> 
> where you live bro?


Make that 7. I was born here, but I'm 100%.

----------


## juiceboxxx

> Make that 7. I was born here, but I'm 100%.


Damn some of you are just hiding eh :LOL:  

Nice to know we takin over  :Wink/Grin:  jk jk (dont want to get mr.logan upset now) :Aajack:

----------


## tiger909

hey juice im born in iraq but half persian


so 7.5!!

----------


## juiceboxxx

> hey juice im born in iraq but half persian
> 
> 
> so 7.5!!


Hey bro whats popping? 

btw nice to know :Smilie:  I met 5 Persians here just this week :7up:

----------


## SMYL_GR8

> Damn some of you are just hiding eh 
> 
> Nice to know *we takin over*  jk jk (dont want to get mr.logan upset now)


 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Logan13

> Yes Yes another Persian in the house  there is about 6 of us here now  
> 
> where you live bro?


I dare you to walk down the street in Iran w/o your shirt on sporting those titty rings........

----------


## SMYL_GR8

> I dare you to walk down the street in Iran w/o your shirt on sporting those titty rings........


Right, because you've been there recently and know what it's like on the street.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  What would happen if he walked down any busy street in Ohio, Kansas or even Miami for that matter with his shirt off?

----------


## Phreak101

> the goverment/politics are all run by religion..
> 
> thats my one liner for today.
> and thats all countries dont just pic the countries you like .


Get outta here man, there is no WAY that ANY other country on earth has religion embedded into it's poltical system as much as these middle eastern countries...

I challenge anyone on here to find me a country that is dominated more by religion than any of the Islamic states.

----------


## Logan13

> Right, because you've been there recently and know what it's like on the street.  What would happen if he walked down any busy street in Ohio, Kansas or even Miami for that matter with his shirt off?


Sure, OK. Ohio, Kansas, or Miami can be compared to Iran. Have you truely been that brainwashed? The mechanic at my place of business was born in Iran and goes back every year to see family. I showed him the picture, he concurred that this type or body jewelry worn exposed in public would earn you a trip to jail or worse. BTW, he was last there in January. Any other dumb comparisons that you would like to share?

----------


## juiceboxxx

> Sure, OK. Ohio, Kansas, or Miami can be compared to Iran. Have you truely been that brainwashed? The mechanic at my place of business was born in Iran and goes back every year to see family. I showed him the picture, he concurred that this type or body jewelry worn exposed in public would earn you a trip to jail or worse. BTW, he was last there in January. Any other dumb comparisons that you would like to share?


Well yes you are right I cant wear that I would go to jail maybe (I'm a canadian citizen so maybe not it can be debated) anyway alot of places around the world I cant do that such as China, Jamaica etc it makes no difference men. I am who I am and I do what I feel like doing to represent myself.

I think your point is just to let me know I dont have the freedom I'm looking for in my country? boohoo alot fo countrys dont have thaat much freedom but so what!

----------


## IronFreakX

> Right, because you've been there recently and know what it's like on the street.  What would happen if he walked down any busy street in Ohio, Kansas or even Miami for that matter with his shirt off?


HAHA  :Bs:  

Ive been to egypt before, actually lived there for a while.....and decided to get a lip ring on, people would get pissed off about it, people would stare like crazy..yell shit like "fag" etc....

and my friend who had long hair(guy), my other friend who wore black skirts, make up etc....(she was a she btw  :LOL:  )....

We got into so many fights, they could be ignored, but Im too much of a hothead, I went as far as almost stabbing some of em.

And egypt is "SUPPOSED" to be more open minded, now if he walks in iran like that, hell get em ripped off and at the very least, fight.....


It was priceless when we would go close to mosques during prayer time, open the cars, blast the black/death/gothic metal, drink, smoke weed, and make out or smash stuff just to piss em off, we would be in big groups, 50+ so they didnt dare fvck with us.... :Haha:  


The best was fvcking a girl INSIDE a mosque...but thats a WHOLE different story.... :AaGreen22:

----------


## juiceboxxx

> HAHA  
> 
> Ive been to egypt before, actually lived there for a while.....and decided to get a lip ring on, people would get pissed off about it, people would stare like crazy..yell shit like "fag" etc....
> 
> and my friend who had long hair(guy), my other friend who wore black skirts, make up etc....(she was a she btw  )....
> 
> We got into so many fights, *they could be ignored, but Im too much of a hothead*, I went as far as almost stabbing some of em.
> 
> And egypt is "SUPPOSED" to be more open minded, *now if he walks in iran like that, hell get em ripped off and at the very least, fight.....*
> ...



WoW thats ignorant Iron. Fukin a gurl at the mosque? (you should show respect to other peoples religion,god etc even if your not what they are) It's like me fukin a gurl in a christian church and you being christian thats just wrong bro.

Alot of it has to do with the different individual and the situation. For example, you said your a hot head and would want to piss them off even more so you would play your music loud, drink, smoke weed, make out etc all the things that go against their religion and culture beliefs. This shows your not paying any respect to where your living and your community as well.

My suggestion: Dont go live some where that you cannot handle their laws, rules....dude it's commen sense not rocket science.

Anyway Logan, Iron back to the point.....it's very very vey simple....you guys say if I was in Iran I couldn't have nipple rings or walk on the beach/street with em right?............ well the answer is, if I was in Iran, Egypt or any other country with strict guidlines, rules, laws to follow then guess what ?........
I wouldn't be dumb enough to go get my nipples pierced or maybe I would but I just wouldn't show them in public DUHHHH!! Once again this is where commen sense comes into play and you cant be a hot head during these times/situations.

It's very simple! 
1) Learn/Know the rules/laws of the country that your about to move in to!
2) Follow the rules/laws of the country that your living in!

You follow these 2 very simple rules and you wont run in to any problems simple and done. If you can not follow this simple task then a) you need to move in to a country more suitable for you or b) your just a retard!

You can compare the States to the same matter. California has the 3 strike rule so no matter what the charges are for the 3rd offense if found guilty you can do up to life in jail! Well if your a trouble maker, rapest, fighter, drugy, etc then you don't move to a city like this! same shyt with the middle east except different places and different times thats all!

----------


## Kärnfysikern

I feel differently. If the society I live in has stupid laws and customs I should do what I can to make those customs and laws go away.

Maby ****ing someone in a mosque is disrespectfull but from what I can tell muslims in egypt was disrespectful towards freak aswell so why should he respect those that do not respect him?

If some church where pushing there shit to me even if I didnt want them to I would have no problem disrespecting that church.

----------


## juiceboxxx

> I feel differently. If the society I live in has stupid laws and customs I should do what I can to make those customs and laws go away.
> 
> Maby ****ing someone in a mosque is disrespectfull but from what I can tell muslims in egypt was disrespectful towards freak aswell so why should he respect those that do not respect him?
> 
> If some church where pushing there shit to me even if I didnt want them to I would have no problem disrespecting that church.


Again like I said, alot of it depends on the different individual, their oppinion on the subject and their history/experience but still I would respect the laws of the country that I'm living in regardless of the situation BUT EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT and thats why it's such a fuked up world.

----------


## IronFreakX

> WoW thats ignorant Iron. Fukin a gurl at the mosque? (you should show respect to other peoples religion,god etc even if your not what they are) It's like me fukin a gurl in a christian church and you being christian thats just wrong bro.
> 
> Alot of it has to do with the different individual and the situation. For example, you said your a hot head and would want to piss them off even more so you would play your music loud, drink, smoke weed, make out etc all the things that go against their religion and culture beliefs. This shows your not paying any respect to where your living and your community as well.
> 
> My suggestion: Dont go live some where that you cannot handle their laws, rules....dude it's commen sense not rocket science.
> 
> Anyway Logan, Iron back to the point.....it's very very vey simple....you guys say if I was in Iran I couldn't have nipple rings or walk on the beach/street with em right?............ well the answer is, if I was in Iran, Egypt or any other country with strict guidlines, rules, laws to follow then guess what ?........
> I wouldn't be dumb enough to go get my nipples pierced or maybe I would but I just wouldn't show them in public DUHHHH!! Once again this is where commen sense comes into play and you cant be a hot head during these times/situations.
> 
> ...


I show respect to everyone unless they bother me in someway.

I did nothing to offend these people or bother them, if theyre bothered about me having a lip ring, or me wearing tank tops (LOL) or whatever FVCK EM! I see alot of things I dont like its called FREEDOM OF CHOICE and there IS NO LAW AGAINST IT.

But then came a point where we took alot of shit, too much to be honest and then I started showing no respect to any of em, fvcking with em whenever I could, even people who didnt do nething just because I could and I hated em.

I fvcked the girl in the mosque cause 1 because of lack of a better place, 2 because when I was fvckng her and after, I felt great because of the sex and because knowing I did something which if found out would be HUGE and talked about for months atleast and basically we'd be killed period.

The difference between me and those people or anyone is that you wont even know Im there, whatever ur doing...I could care less, but people seem to not have this ability some of them feel the need to bother me, some of them feel the need to see how far they can go, well newsflash, watch me change from someone passive, to grabbing ur neck against a wall and beating u.

Thats how it went, everyday, bullshit, people annoying me, etc..... simply because I had a lip ring on, or because Id kiss my gf in public, just a quick kiss.

So if they cannot respect that and NOT bother me, Ill give em a dose of their medicine and then SOME.

----------


## juiceboxxx

> I show respect to everyone unless they bother me in someway.
> 
> I did nothing to offend these people or bother them, if theyre bothered about me having a lip ring, or me wearing tank tops (LOL) or whatever FVCK EM! I see alot of things I dont like its called FREEDOM OF CHOICE and there IS NO LAW AGAINST IT.
> 
> But then came a point where we took alot of shit, too much to be honest and then I started showing no respect to any of em, fvcking with em whenever I could, even people who didnt do nething just because I could and I hated em.
> 
> I fvcked the girl in the mosque cause 1 because of lack of a better place, 2 because when I was fvckng her and after, I felt great because of the sex and because knowing I did something which if found out would be HUGE and talked about for months atleast and basically we'd be killed period.
> 
> The difference between me and those people or anyone is that you wont even know Im there, whatever ur doing...I could care less, but people seem to not have this ability some of them feel the need to bother me, some of them feel the need to see how far they can go, well newsflash, watch me change from someone passive, to grabbing ur neck against a wall and beating u.
> ...


lol u crazy fuk head

so then why did you move there ? i dont get it :Hmmmm:

----------


## IronFreakX

> I feel differently. If the society I live in has stupid laws and customs I should do what I can to make those customs and laws go away.
> 
> Maby ****ing someone in a mosque is disrespectfull but from what I can tell muslims in egypt was disrespectful towards freak aswell so why should he respect those that do not respect him?
> 
> If some church where pushing there shit to me even if I didnt want them to I would have no problem disrespecting that church.


You are correct in everything you said!

This couldve all been avoided if people just did nothing, not even show respect I dont want that, just leave me alone....but if they cant do just that then fvck em, its like them bending over with their pants down and saying "FVCK ME!!!"

ANd fvck you I will  :Haha:

----------


## IronFreakX

> lol u crazy fuk head
> 
> so then why did you move there ? i dont get it


I didnt move by choice it was a fvcked up situation but Im back in the good ole USA now, been for a while and its all good  :Big Grin:

----------


## persiantricep

> Yes Yes another Persian in the house  there is about 6 of us here now  
> 
> where you live bro?


Hi bro...I live in the North-West U.S.A

I used to live in San Jose, CA lot of Persians there...

----------


## persiantricep

> Take a pill dude!! I said that in fun so don't get your panties all in a wad. See, you assumed I meant what I said as an insult to "persians" and arabs and you were wrong....just as you have assumed I'm Jewish and an Israeli....wrong again....I'm Roman Catholic, and a born and bred red white and blue ass kicking American. My avatar is to only show support and solidarity with Israel. Lesson learned should be don't just see and hear what you think you see and hear....k?



Pick up a Gun and move to Israel if you have so much support for them. If you are such a "Roman Catholic, and a born and bred red white and blue ass kicking American" then you should Put up an U.S.A flag instead of an Israel Flag to support this great country. Stop trying to sound like a KKK member bro its not working with the Israel flag you have...

----------


## persiantricep

> I show respect to everyone unless they bother me in someway.
> 
> I did nothing to offend these people or bother them, if theyre bothered about me having a lip ring, or me wearing tank tops (LOL) or whatever FVCK EM! I see alot of things I dont like its called FREEDOM OF CHOICE and there IS NO LAW AGAINST IT.
> 
> But then came a point where we took alot of shit, too much to be honest and then I started showing no respect to any of em, fvcking with em whenever I could, even people who didnt do nething just because I could and I hated em.
> 
> I fvcked the girl in the mosque cause 1 because of lack of a better place, 2 because when I was fvckng her and after, I felt great because of the sex and because knowing I did something which if found out would be HUGE and talked about for months atleast and basically we'd be killed period.
> 
> The difference between me and those people or anyone is that you wont even know Im there, whatever ur doing...I could care less, but people seem to not have this ability some of them feel the need to bother me, some of them feel the need to see how far they can go, well newsflash, watch me change from someone passive, to grabbing ur neck against a wall and beating u.
> ...



You sound like a Fu#king KKK member just like the guy with the Israel Flag avatar. Judging by your name and your avatar you probably look like a fu#king freak and Im sure unless you live in a Trailer Park ( and you probably do ) people even here must give you weird looks and want to kick your ass... :Owned:

----------


## Logan13

> You sound like a Fu#king KKK member just like the guy with the Israel Flag avatar. Judging by your name and your avatar you probably look like a fu#king freak and Im sure unless you live in a Trailer Park ( and you probably do ) people even here must give you weird looks and want to kick your ass...


You are the one who keeps pointing fingers PT. This is not the playground at your middle school.

----------


## Teabagger

> Pick up a Gun and move to Israel if you have so much support for them. If you are such a "Roman Catholic, and a born and bred red white and blue ass kicking American" then you should Put up an U.S.A flag instead of an Israel Flag to support this great country. Stop trying to sound like a KKK member bro its not working with the Israel flag you have...


KKK member?? You haven't read many of my posts have you?? Heres the 411 BRO...I have carried a weapon, and used it in defense of this great country, the US of A. I have shed blood, and lost some of my own for the USA...so if I for one have earned the right, payed for in blood, to state my opinion regarding US foreign policy without some prepubescent punk ass little wannabe hardass attempting to tell me what I should do. Soooooo  :1hifu:  

When your nuts drop in a couple more years, and your voice doesn't sound like a 3rd grade girl...hook up with your fellow "persians" in Iran and defend your mother land against the Great Satan....by picking up a gun yourself, you worthless glob of pigsnot.

----------


## IronFreakX

> You sound like a Fu#king KKK member just like the guy with the Israel Flag avatar. Judging by your name and your avatar you probably look like a fu#king freak and Im sure unless you live in a Trailer Park ( and you probably do ) people even here must give you weird looks and want to kick your ass...


And you sound like a goddamn fvcking terrorist you piece of shit, shut the fvck up and get the fvck out, or is that too hard to understand shitbucket??

Cant believe the kind of fvcktards we allow here now....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## persiantricep

> And you sound like a goddamn fvcking terrorist you piece of shit, shut the fvck up and get the fvck out, or is that too hard to understand shitbucket??
> 
> Cant believe the kind of fvcktards we allow here now.......


What Have I said to sound Like an Terrorist? If you read my post you will see that I have nothing but love and support for this country (U.S.A). You on the other hand have been disrespecting other nations on your posts. So who is the one that sounds racist? Me or you? Who is the one that started talking smack about foreign nations? Me or you? B4 you open your mouth and post some stupid shit about me sounding like a terrorist due your research. I on the other hand already know what I need to about you judging by your posts. So since you have so much hate for Egypt and its peoplethen who has the real terrorist mind set? Me or you? Think b4 you speakO yeah thats a great and smart comeback word fvcktards real nice man LOL. Just goes to show your intellect level.

----------


## IronFreakX

> What Have I said to sound Like an Terrorist? If you read my post you will see that I have nothing but love and support for this country (U.S.A). You on the other hand have been disrespecting other nations on your posts. So who is the one that sounds racist? Me or you? Who is the one that started talking smack about foreign nations? Me or you? B4 you open your mouth and post some stupid shit about me sounding like a terrorist due your research. I on the other hand already know what I need to about you judging by your posts. So since you have so much hate for Egypt and its peoplethen who has the real terrorist mind set? Me or you? Think b4 you speakO yeah thats a great and smart comeback word fvcktards real nice man LOL. Just goes to show your intellect level.


LOL douchebag you're the one who started throwing insults for no reason like a fvcking moron.

I wasnt talking smack I was talking about how it was and how it would be for him if he went with nipple rings, read up...if u can :Aajack:  ......

and finally, you seriously are a FVCKING MORON, in order to be a kkk member Id have to be advocating white supremacy, anti-semistism, racism, anti-catholicism, etc... which Im not, so again, shut the fvck up...

I already have a toilet, dont need another one thank you.

----------


## persiantricep

> LOL douchebag you're the one who started throwing insults for no reason like a fvcking moron.
> 
> I wasnt talking smack I was talking about how it was and how it would be for him if he went with nipple rings, read up...if u can ......
> 
> and finally, you seriously are a FVCKING MORON, in order to be a kkk member Id have to be advocating white supremacy, anti-semistism, racism, anti-catholicism, etc... which Im not, so again, shut the fvck up...
> 
> I already have a toilet, dont need another one thank you.


I started throwing insults to you, because you where talking mad shit about living in Egypt and disrespecting the Egyptians, because of your lip ring. Yeah just look back at your post and youll see. So maybe I did personally insult you 1st, but only because you took it upon yourself to insult an entire nation 1st. Youre not even worth my time go hang out at some gothic concert or join the KKK, since it turns out that you arent a member.

----------


## IronFreakX

> I started throwing insults to you, because you where talking mad shit about living in Egypt and disrespecting the Egyptians, because of your lip ring. Yeah just look back at your post and youll see. *So maybe I did personally insult you 1st*, but only because you took it upon yourself to insult an entire nation 1st. Youre not even worth my time go hang out at some gothic concert or join the KKK, since it turns out that you arent a member.


All of you do :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Tell me, how did I insult an ENTIRE nation 1st??? lets hear it Ahmadinejad....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I hope Im not worth ur time, ur an idiot.

LOL evertime you mention me and the KKK I laugh my ass off my avy shouldve gave me away by now but since ur an idiot, Ill let ya find out later.....turd.

----------

